# First Play Date



## FairyDogMother (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all its me again. So here are some photos of Polar and his new buddy Buster. They had a fun time at the park and polar did very well his socialization is coming along and he'll be ready when his new family comes along! 

Again he is ready for adoption through K9 Village German Shepherd Sanctuary and Rescue. [email protected]


----------



## FairyDogMother (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## FairyDogMother (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

awe they are too cute together


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Gotta love a dog running, grinning, with its tongue hanging down to the ground. He looks like he had a blast. So YOU aren't going to keep him?


----------



## FairyDogMother (Mar 17, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Gotta love a dog running, grinning, with its tongue hanging down to the ground. He looks like he had a blast. So YOU aren't going to keep him?


 not likely, we enjoy fostering so we want to be able to have more dogs come into our home, and we have a one dog max from the land lord. He would be a great dog to keep around though. hes great with kids and other people and obviously dogs. Hes just waiting for a new home with a bunch of kids to keep him busy!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cute pictures! I am sure he will be adopted in no time.


----------

